# Olympic Arms In Washinton State Shutting The Doors In February



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Who has an AR manufactured by Olympic Arms?

Longtime AR maker Olympic Arms going out of business


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad. Apparently the market is too flooded?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The article doesn't say WHY they are going out of business. Poor reporting. Rule No. 1: who, what, when, where, why.

http://blog.journalistics.com/2010/five-ws-one-h/

I worked for a profitable company where the owner just got old, wanted to retire, sold the customer list and closed the business. He had sons but they weren't interested in running it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The article doesn't say WHY they are going out of business. Poor reporting.
> 
> I worked for a profitable company where the owner just got old, wanted to retire, sold the customer list and closed the business. He had sons but they weren't interested in running it.


I know of several like that too.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Didnt Oly make a non-gi spec AR? Seems like I remember them using a different mag than Mil-Spec AR's or something like that. The way I see it they werent a major factor in the gun market and not that much of a loss although any gun manufacture closing their doors is a bummer in my world.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah Oly Arms made mostly commerical spec wierdo rifles...granted they were one of the few "major" manufacturers to play with pistol caliber uppers like 9, 40, 45 and some odd balls, but they werent very good anyway

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Too bad, my second AR was a Oly, actually my first wasn't really an AR it was an m16


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you think in Washington State had anything to do with it?


----------

